# Basenji puppies 5 weeks old



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

The boy










Girl 1 (possible keeper)










Girl 2










Girl 3 (other possible keeper)


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I like girl one alot still - but I can see why girl 3 is also a possible keeper - good luck making the choice


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

awww they are amazing congratulations ! I like girl 1, but i love the boy lol x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

beautiful. keep 2 lol


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I like girl one alot still - but I can see why girl 3 is also a possible keeper - good luck making the choice


I am torn between the two as not much between them really.



Fuzzbugs!x said:


> awww they are amazing congratulations ! I like girl 1, but i love the boy lol x


Ohh I love the boy and would be keeping him if I could but can't have another male with the one I have On the plus side he is going quite local so will be able to see him


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww they are seriously cute!


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

dexter said:


> beautiful. keep 2 lol


Don't tempt me:lol: Nah can't really husband would have a fit


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oooh.... lovely puppies.

I like girl 1.... she seems to have a sparkle.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Tanya1989 said:


> Oooh.... lovely puppies.
> 
> I like girl 1.... she seems to have a sparkle.


Yes Tanya I agree which is why I am drawn more to her just now. Girl 3 isn't shy but at the same time doesn't have that little bit of the look at me attitude that girl 1 has.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

if i was to take one it would be the boy.

men can't count lol. fob em off with a story i did and both still here 30 months later xx


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

dexter said:


> if i was to take one it would be the boy.
> 
> men can't count lol. fob em off with a story i did and both still here 30 months later xx


The bi is hopefully going to be shown so I'm not too bothered really.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

he looks lovely x but then i always go for chunky males (4 legs)


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

il have any of them thanks! :001_tt1:


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh my they are stunning puppies.

Dont often see basenji's, they are beautiful dogs!

I found out about the breed to late, or i might have had one lol x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Lovely puppies 

Girl one does it for me - but I have to say, the boy looks like he has that 'something' - very regal


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Gorgeous i like girl 3


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They're gowing fast.
And all beautiful


----------

